# [Android] USB Audio Stream



## posi90 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe erst angefangen für mein Samsung Galaxy Note Apps zu programmieren und möchte eine App schreiben, die über mein Autoradio über USB einen Audio Stream aufbaut und somit das Radio als Lautsprecher genutzt werden kann (Radio hat kein Bluetooth).

Nun wollte ich fragen ob das überhaupt Softwaremäßig realisierbar ist. Das Handy unterstützt auch USB-Host.

Da ich relativ gut C/C++ programmieren kann werde ich die Android NDK verwenden.

mfg. Poseidon


----------

